# Harp switch stands



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys
I would be grateful for any info on the height of Harp switch stands as used on the RGS.I have photos and sketches but would like to get a handle on the height of these things.
Regards
David


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is a link to a photo of my son standing next to one on the EBT, he was 12 at the time. Photo is from 2002.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4254491370/

I hope the link works...this is my first try


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I see it worked. Sorry my math was bad. He was 14 in the photo.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its like most RR-things are.
The closer u get, the bigger they become!

The Hartford Harps should match 1:20,3 and 1:22,5. I Think there were some different types arround, not all with the same height.


Frank


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a harp switch stand I recently photographed at the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden.
I judge it to be about six feet tall, more or less.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys 
Just what I wanted,the pics I have don't have anything next to the stands to reference the height to. 
Regards from a snowy for a change East Anglia 
David


----------

